

Visual evidence of Amazon EC2 network issues - polvi
https://www.cloudkick.com/blog/2010/jan/12/visual-ec2-latency/

======
fizx
Here's my not as pretty graph of the last day. <http://imgur.com/p5hbD>

~~~
jacquesm
Some spikes but nothing too bad. Did the www.google.com hostname resolve to
the same host over that whole period ?

------
jlintz
Our nagios monitors to our ec2 servers regularly run into periods where they
will timeout due to ec2 latency.

------
jacquesm
I don't get what he mean with 'sporadic', it looks to me more like 'systemic'
would be the applicable word.

------
aaronblohowiak
the cloudkick guy sohuld either use a consistent scale for the graph or make
the difference more obvious

------
aaronblohowiak
the cloudkick guy sohuld either use a consistent scale for the graph or make
the difference more obvious

